# Baseboard installation pricing per lineal foot



## Brendakeen (Oct 30, 2006)

Hi guys, 

I need a reality check to make sure we are not losing money. What do you charge for baseboard installation by the lineal foot if the customer buys materials?


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

Painters don't usually install base.


----------



## TonyD (Aug 4, 2006)

Brendakeen said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I need a reality check to make sure we are not losing money. What do you charge for baseboard installation by the lineal foot if the customer buys materials?



I would charge about $50 to install 1 lineal foot of baseboard.:jester:


----------



## Hammatime (Sep 14, 2006)

Brendakeen said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I need a reality check to make sure we are not losing money. What do you charge for baseboard installation by the lineal foot if the customer buys materials?


 
I don't price by lin/ft. You have to look at the whole job, how many corners, angles, doorways, can I cut inside, do I have to cut outside and bring up 2 flights of stairs. Is it stained wood, primed or MDF? There is a lot more to it than lin/ft.


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

Installation or paint? 

Installing I charge 2.25 per linear plus a buck a corner, unless its stain.

Paint I charge 1.20 per linear.

Providing that materials are supplied.


----------



## DaveTap (Nov 8, 2006)

Easy... $60/hr plus materials... 
baseboard heat $60/hr plus materials... but it usually takes longer LOL


----------



## DaveTap (Nov 8, 2006)

TonyD said:


> I would charge about $50 to install 1 lineal foot of baseboard.:jester:


Do you give a bulk discount for 2 feet? :laughing:


----------



## Brendakeen (Oct 30, 2006)

*Its just MDF, cheap stuff*

We are bidding installation and paint. 

I haven't counted the corners...


----------



## Mike Meyering (Mar 6, 2006)

Like brushslingers (who posted above), we are in NW Florida, and have bid some paint-grade base @ about his $1.20. We bid it at $1.25/lin. ft., for 36 townhomes that are metal stud framed and 2nd and 3rd floor, with room to set up and cut on the 2nd floor. Our price was based on 3 1/4" base, but it is 6". Contract not yet signed. Any suggestions for price for labor, glue and nails? Looks like about 90 pieces of trim, 330 linear ft./unit. No bullnose, no scribe to fit tile, and they accept our Florida Worker's comp exemptions.

Thanks,

Mike Meyering


----------



## TonyD (Aug 4, 2006)

DaveTap said:


> Do you give a bulk discount for 2 feet? :laughing:


Oh yeah the price for any additional feet drops considerably.


----------

